# Australia Brushfire Relief Charity Bundles



## WolfhillRPG (Jan 18, 2020)

Wolfhill Entertainment is proud to be a part of the Australia Charity Fantasy Supplements Bundle currently offered on Drivethrurpg.com

Details about the charity bundles can be found with the link below:
https://www.drivethrurpg.com/promo.php

Our specific title “The Migmadaugh Stone” can be found within this bundle.
https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/300776/AU-Charity--Fantasy-Supplements-BUNDLE?filters=0_0_0_0_0_45875&affiliate_id=2005698


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Jan 27, 2020)

260 downloads and going strong!  Lets keep the support going.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Jan 27, 2020)

This is really cool. I will look into it on Thursday, when I’m paid.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Jan 28, 2020)

I just wish there was more I could do personally to help.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Feb 4, 2020)

It's still not to late.  Donate today and get some awesome products.  Links above.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Feb 7, 2020)

There are only a few days left to scoop up the AU Brushfire Relief Charity Bundles featuring tons of RPGs from publishers big and small, plus community content and even a few comics! All of the proceeds are being donated to *Disaster Relief and Recovery - Red Cross of Australia* and *Bushfire Emergency - World Wildlife Fund Australia*. So far over $200,000 has been raised! The bundles will be deactivated on Monday so that the funds can be sent out. Don't miss out!

Our specific title “The Migmadaugh Stone” can be found within this bundle.
https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/300776/AU-Charity--Fantasy-Supplements-BUNDLE?filters=0_0_0_0_0_45875&affiliate_id=2005698


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Feb 13, 2020)

With your generosity the charity event managed to raise just a tiny bit over USD $218,000, or *$325,000 AUD*!

As a reminder, every cent of these earnings will be divided equally between the following charities:
1. Red Cross of Australia’s “Disaster Relief and Recovery” fund, and
2. Australian World Wildlife Fund’s “Bushfire Emergency.”

 Once again I am amazed with the fantastic response from the entire RPG community.  Thank you!


----------

